# Some emersed pics



## wabisabi

Just thought I'd share since I enjoy looking at everyones pics! Just some common stuff, nothing special.

Hygrophila odora









Persicaria sp 'Sao Paulo' (I think, if anyone can confirm that would be great!)

















Echinodorus sp. (i dunno which one?)

















Persicaria sp 'Kawagoeanum'









Tonina sp 'Marble Queen' (sold to me as this, although I have yet to see any marbling, submerged or emersed)









Anubias minima


----------



## Zapins

I really like your Hygrophila odora picture. I think you should pm Cavan and submit it for the plantfinder. We need more good macro pics like this. 

And title fixed for you.


----------



## asukawashere

Nice Anubias! I like to Hygro as well.

Your Persicaria flower looks a lot like P. sp. 'Kawagoeanum' - can you get a shot that shows the flower and the leaves?


----------



## wabisabi

Somebody requested a pic of my emersed set up. Here are a few. I have quite a few of my smaller plants in beanie baby containers to help prevent spread of pests/disease. Larger plants in humidomes.


















Bucephalandra sp 'Green Spathe'. Be interesting to see if the spathe is green on the inside when it decides to open.


----------



## looking4roselines

Nice collection you got going there Steve. How often do you have to change the water in the domes?


----------



## wabisabi

Not too often. Probably about once a month when I remember. It's all located outside so I just use the garden hose and let it overflow a while to change the water out.


----------



## manini

Looking good Steve!


----------



## wabisabi

Thanks mang!


----------



## looking4roselines

Its nice to have free natural sunlight and be able to flood your setups. I cant do either yet. I'm looking to build a green house in my backyard but i am not sure how I should proceed with this project.


----------



## wabisabi

Greenhouse would be awesome. My wife would think I'm nuts building a greenhouse for aquatic plants. But then again she would gain back some of her patio. Hmmm..

Would you have to heat your greenhouse Xue?


----------



## D9Vin

I have considered a small greenhouse. The problem in my area would be keeping it cool through the summer.


----------



## Zapins

Ventilation fans hooked up to an electronic thermometer? That's what all the greenhouses I've seen do.


----------



## D9Vin

Yeah, there are definite systems available for controlling temps in a greenhouse. A friend of mine is a farmer here, growing predominantly flowers in greenhouses, but I can't really justify spending the cash on electronically controlled shades, fans and misters to grow some aquarium plants outside of my aquarium. Yet...

By the way, did you know plants perspire?


----------



## Zapins

You could always DIY the gadgets  I guarantee you its not expensive if you do it yourself and it isn't very hard either. Under $100 I would guess.

Yes I did know that  that is apparently what causes/contributes to the rain over huge rain forests like the Amazon. 

Interestingly plants need to lose water out of their leaves in order to bring nutrients up from the soil. That is how huge trees are able to get water and nutrients to their leaves 100+feet up - the water that evaporates from the leaves pulls other water molecules up the veins.


----------



## D9Vin

I am considering putting together some kind of diy system for next summer, but I am already gathering tubbing supplies, and my dog still needs a little back yard. 

I didn't know they used it for nutrient transport, just temperature regulation. This forum is great. 

Thread hijacking done...


----------



## looking4roselines

wabisabi said:


> Greenhouse would be awesome. My wife would think I'm nuts building a greenhouse for aquatic plants. But then again she would gain back some of her patio. Hmmm..
> 
> Would you have to heat your greenhouse Xue?


I live by the foothills and it is generally warmer in the summer and cooler in the winter. So I'll need both heating and cooling.

Someone suggested that I use solar powered fans and mist to cool. I am not sure what to do for heating yet.


----------



## wabisabi

Sucks that you have to worry about heating. That could potentially be costly depending on how large the space is that you need to heat.


----------



## wabisabi

More pics.

C. noritoi (this plant looked great when I received it, slowly started to melt all the big leaves)









C. noritoi (now after the big leaves melted away and a bunch of new keikis sprouted)









C. keei (shortly after going emersed)









C. keei (emersed for several months)









C. cordata 'KR01' (love the red tinge to its leaves)









C. longicauda 









Bucephalandra sp. 'Padawan'


----------



## manini

Crypts looking awesome! Good looking Bucephalandra.


----------



## wabisabi

Thanks mang!

More pics!

C. auriculata (I love this thing!)









C. striolata (new leaves coming in are striated and taking on a brownish tinge)









Piptospatha sp. 









C. ferruginea


----------



## WeedCali

I LOVE YOUR CRYPTS!!! I wish I had enough room to have that many! All I have is a 20high and its full.

By chance, where did you get that Piptospatha? I really like those not-so-popular Aroids


----------



## looking4roselines

Very nice auriculata. It's my favorite variant out of the 3 forms that I have.

What's your secret in growing that c striolata? I am having a hard time with emerge growth.


----------



## wabisabi

WeedCali said:


> I LOVE YOUR CRYPTS!!! I wish I had enough room to have that many! All I have is a 20high and its full.
> 
> By chance, where did you get that Piptospatha? I really like those not-so-popular Aroids


Thanks!

I got the Piptospatha from manini. Try PMing him.


----------



## manini

That C. auriculata has a little plantlet growing on the side of it. Great job! Nice to see that it is doing well for you!


----------



## wabisabi

looking4roselines said:


> Very nice auriculata. It's my favorite variant out of the 3 forms that I have.
> 
> What's your secret in growing that c striolata? I am having a hard time with emerge growth.


I wish I could tell you! This is the second striolata I've gone through. The first I tried submerged and it slowly shrank. So I put it emersed and it has stayed a tiny little plant for close to a year now. This second plant I kept emersed from the start. It was stagnant at first but then started throwing new leaves. It's grown in straight aquasoil in a humidity dome. The water level is usually on the lower side, well below the surface of the substrate. Lighting is indirect sunlight under a patio. Still trying to get this thing to throw a spathe. Manini's striolata has thrown several!


----------



## wabisabi

manini said:


> That C. auriculata has a little plantlet growing on the side of it. Great job! Nice to see that it is doing well for you!


Lol! The funny thing is after I got it from you I used the infamous 'floating' method and it slowly started shrinking until I got it planted. Thank goodness it came back strong!


----------



## Aquaticz

what is the media in your pots, please?


----------



## wabisabi

Everything is planted in Aquasoil Amazonia.


----------



## wabisabi

Was surprised today to find my C. striolata threw a spathe! 









C. cordata 'KR01' has a nice red iridescence when exposed to sunlight. Hope you can see it in the pic.


----------



## wabisabi

Haven't updated this in a while. Some of my crypts are throwing spathes.

C. beckettii spathe

















C. ferruginea spathe on it's way









C. auriculata spathe on it's way









C. striolata spathe









C. striolata fruit germinated (see all the tiny plantlets near the plant label?)









C. minima spathe on it's way









Bucephalandra 'green spathe' spathe! lol


----------



## wabisabi

C. ferruginea 'serikin' spathe opened today.


























Found another spathe forming on C. ferruginea 'Kuching'










C. striolata keiki


----------



## Klaus07

Great success Wabisabi!!! I love seeing flowers of Crypts, they look very healthy. Also, great success on the C striatola, that's one I have never had.

I have C pygmaea and undulata blooming at present as well as Schismatoglottis calyptrata
and several Begonia and Anubias species.


----------



## wabisabi

Klaus07 said:


> Great success Wabisabi!!! I love seeing flowers of Crypts, they look very healthy. Also, great success on the C striatola, that's one I have never had.
> 
> I have C pygmaea and undulata blooming at present as well as Schismatoglottis calyptrata
> and several Begonia and Anubias species.


That's great Klaus! Let's see some updates on your emersed culture with pics!


----------



## wabisabi

2 day old C.ferruginea 'Serikin' spathe

















Had a heck of a time trying to get my iphone to focus in on this C.minima spathe

















This is C.ferruginea 'Kuching'. I love the iridescence and mottling on the leaves. Reminds me a little of C. auriculata (variegated) 'Betong' but the mottling is not as strong, but this one has some red in it.


----------



## asukawashere

Very cool! I like the C. minima spathe a lot. Looks like it's got a pink lemonade kind of color scheme LOL.

Actually, my C. undulata is also flowering atm - I wonder if there's something about May/June that makes the crypts want to flower? Barometric pressure changes, maybe? (It certainly isn't the temperature or photoperiod, in this case, since my lights are on timers and my crypts are in the basement... probably a little extra humidity this time of year, though...hmm...)


----------



## BruceF

Those are looking great. Are they outside?


----------



## wabisabi

asukawashere said:


> Very cool! I like the C. minima spathe a lot. Looks like it's got a pink lemonade kind of color scheme LOL.
> 
> Actually, my C. undulata is also flowering atm - I wonder if there's something about May/June that makes the crypts want to flower? Barometric pressure changes, maybe? (It certainly isn't the temperature or photoperiod, in this case, since my lights are on timers and my crypts are in the basement... probably a little extra humidity this time of year, though...hmm...)


Lol. They should name it C. minima 'pink lemonade'. I like it, has a nice ring to it.

That is interesting about it not being related to the photoperiod. In your case that would certainly seem to be the case since it's in your basement. Is your basement totally enclosed? No windows? I keep all my crypts outside so I just assumed it had to do with the photoperiod. Hmmm.....


----------



## wabisabi

BruceF said:


> Those are looking great. Are they outside?


Yes they are all outside in humidity domes. They get lots of indirect light through an opaque corrugated roof covering. I might need to add a shade cloth as the humidomes on the top racks have been getting a bit warm now that summer is here.


----------



## asukawashere

wabisabi said:


> Lol. They should name it C. minima 'pink lemonade'. I like it, has a nice ring to it.
> 
> That is interesting about it not being related to the photoperiod. In your case that would certainly seem to be the case since it's in your basement. Is your basement totally enclosed? No windows? I keep all my crypts outside so I just assumed it had to do with the photoperiod. Hmmm.....


My basement's not totally sealed off, in that it does have little ventilation windows at the top corners, but all but the top two feet are literally underground, and the windows are tiny (to put it in context: we considered putting my bedroom in the basement, except it's not legally habitable because there's no egress). The windows only get ambient lighting that only really reaches the top of the room (my crypts, however, sit on the floor in a tub underneath a rack of tanks). So, in short, these guys don't see the light of day...


----------



## Klaus07

I know in reading through the literature there is mention made of a lot of blooms occuring in the may june time period in the PH and Borneo. In Ph at least, May is the end of the dry season and June marks the beginning of the rainy season. Could this be an adaption to encourage dispersal in nature when stream levels rise?

Klaus


----------



## wabisabi

Interesting Klaus. That makes sense to me. Gotta love these cryptocoryne, we still know so little about them. Sad to think their native habitat is being destroyed.


----------



## wabisabi

Haven't updated this in a while.
I'm really pissed at myself for missing this C. sp 'Lingga 4' spathe. Just caught the tail end of it, it's already starting to melt. It has a beautiful burgundy color with a cool texture on the limb. Sorry for the bad iphone pics!



















I'll be more diligent and keep a closer eye on these guys for future spathes.

Here are two more Lingga crypts throwing up spathes


















I'll post pics once the spathes open.

C. minima









C.striolata


----------



## wabisabi

Here are the 'Lingga 9' crypts that threw spathes. Two different plants.










a day or two later and the color was more maroon/reddish










A different plant, the limb on this spathe was much broader.


----------



## wabisabi

Two more crypts decided to throw spathes. C. nakamotoi and C. elliptica.

C.nakamotoi. Spath looks very similar to C. ferruguinea and C. auriculata. I wonder if they are closely related. I haven't researched this yet. Anyone know off the top of their head?




























C.elliptica



















I hope everyone is having a great Christmas!


----------



## wabisabi

Ammannia gracilis


----------



## asukawashere

I love the colors!


----------



## Capt. Colton

Beautiful!
I love the _Cryptocoryne elliptica_!


----------



## wabisabi

asukawashere said:


> I love the colors!


I was glad the camera was able show the colors true to life.


----------



## wabisabi

Capt. Colton said:


> Beautiful!
> I love the _Cryptocoryne elliptica_!


Thanks! C. elliptica is one of my favorites. I love how the leaves grow tight like a rosette.


----------

